# Boot mgr vs. Nandroid....



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

I was thinking of getting boot manager but what's the difference between it and switching between nandroid backups?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

"jcthemes said:


> I was thinking of getting boot manager but what's the difference between it and switching between nandroid backups?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Yeah..me too. I'm interested in everyone's thoughts on the two different approaches. I flash back and forth between three roms. How does boot manager make that better?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

With boot manager you just pick which ROM you want to boot into. So let's say you're running MIUI & want to go back to CM; just open boot manager select it & 15 seconds later you're back on your CM setup.

*& your MIUI setup remains untouched in one of your other slots. Waiting until the next time you want to run it.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

"poontab said:


> With boot manager you just pick which ROM you want to boot into. So let's say you're running MIUI & want to go back to CM; just open boot manager select it & 15 seconds later you're back on your CM setup.
> 
> *& your MIUI setup remains untouched in one of your other slots. Waiting until the next time you want to run it.


So boot manager is faster than restoring a nandroid?


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Also with boot manager if any changes you make or apps you download or changes in settings you make will stay for the next time you boot into that rom. With using nandroid backups you would have to make a new backup everytime you changed something.


----------



## iluvamk (Jul 23, 2011)

Does it take u guys forever on 1st boot of sd card rom? Everytime I've tried it seems like I get stuck @ boot logo and brick?


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Appearently my pocket wants to post here... so um yeah, I like turtles?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

poontab said:


> With boot manager you just pick which ROM you want to boot into. So let's say you're running MIUI & want to go back to CM; just open boot manager select it & 15 seconds later you're back on your CM setup.
> 
> *& your MIUI setup remains untouched in one of your other slots. Waiting until the next time you want to run it.


Great explanation....I think I may get it....thanks for the info..

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I love having boot manager. I use cm7 as my phone rom, ssx 2.2 in a slot, miui, and trying to get stock 602 in one as well. Not having much luck though.


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had boot manager for a while now but have not had much luck. From what I understand the main rom MUST be froyo?? Or will it work for the .605 based roms?


----------



## Slowcaddy (Jun 9, 2011)

iluvamk said:


> Does it take u guys forever on 1st boot of sd card rom? Everytime I've tried it seems like I get stuck @ boot logo and brick?


Means it didn't install right happened to me to. Just pull battery and it will boot back up to cwm recovery and navigate to bootmanager folder and install the update.zip in the phone rom folder provided you made a backup in bootmanager before booting to an SD slot

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"coltzfan said:


> I have had boot manager for a while now but have not had much luck. From what I understand the main rom MUST be froyo?? Or will it work for the .605 based roms?


The phone rom doesn't have to be Froyo. I'm running MIUI as phone rom. However I do believe the phone rom has to be a 2ndinit rom.


----------



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

For any phone rom using boot manager. It has to be a 2init rom I believe. That is probably why you keep getting bootloops. Dont just give up read the directions very carefully on there website. init2winitapps.com They have an IRC channel on there if you need help. Once you get it its really sick. I have 5 Roms im using through boot manager.


----------



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

.......


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> I love having boot manager. I use cm7 as my phone rom, ssx 2.2 in a slot, miui, and trying to get stock 602 in one as well. Not having much luck though.


i've tried installing stock rom and i can't seem to get it to work it dont know maybe you cant install the stock rom.


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

"Spartan67 said:


> i've tried installing stock rom and i can't seem to get it to work it dont know maybe you cant install the stock rom.


I think it had to be a deodexed stock rom. I'm using .602 deodexed by mobile sensei with no problems.


----------



## sparks639 (Jul 30, 2011)

Im 100 % positive you must be on a 2nd init gingerbread rom to run boot manager. I currently run cm74dx revnumbers 10/19 nightly as my "phone rom." I've got mobile sense's Deodexed 605 in one if my slots, that's what I use as my daily. Got a theme by detonation on top of it and some other mods as well. Works great.

Got liberty 3 in another slot and shuji 2.5 in a third. Also had MIUI in another. Changes made in each rom are independent of all the other roms.

I like boot manager cause I can flash multiple roms without making any changes to the rom I run most of the time, 605 Deodexed.

Be sure to follow the boot manager instructions, use a 2nd init rom as ur "phone rom" and use only ur phone rom to flash changes to any slot.

I've never been able to get an AIO updater to install properly into a slot.


----------



## iluvamk (Jul 23, 2011)

have cm7 as phone rom and cannot get vortex to load to slot. however, i can restore vortex nandroid backup to sd slot. make any sense? how laggy are sd card roms compared to phone rom?


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

iluvamk said:


> how laggy are sd card roms compared to phone rom?


The sd-card roms aren't laggy at all or at least i havent noticed anything.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I still cannot get a 'stock' rom to run for the life of me. I sbf'd to 602, took the 605 update and then flashed P3's new 605 over that (with the 1% battery) and set it all up. Made a backup of it. Then got on cm7 gb as the phone rom and set that up. I went into boot manager and did a restore backup to sd slot. Went thru the whole process and then when I tried to boot into it, I got stuck at the "M" logo. No way to manually boot into recovery to flash the update.zip of the phone rom. So here I am, AGAIN, sbf'ing to 602 then cm7 on top so I can at least use that and the other three roms I have installed. WTH am I doing wrong with the stock rom here?


----------



## WxMan (Aug 24, 2011)

\"cubsfan187\" said:


> I still cannot get a \'stock\' rom to run for the life of me. I sbf\'d to 602, took the 605 update and then flashed P3\'s new 605 over that (with the 1% battery) and set it all up. Made a backup of it. Then got on cm7 gb as the phone rom and set that up. I went into boot manager and did a restore backup to sd slot. Went thru the whole process and then when I tried to boot into it, I got stuck at the \"M\" logo. No way to manually boot into recovery to flash the update.zip of the phone rom. So here I am, AGAIN, sbf\'ing to 602 then cm7 on top so I can at least use that and the other three roms I have installed. WTH am I doing wrong with the stock rom here?


Have you tried using just a deodexed .602 in one of the slots and not just a backup of a stock rom. If not give that a shot. That\'s how I got it to work. I\'m using mobile sensei\'s deodexed .602. The one that hasent been debloted and still has all the blur. Only thing that\'s been done is deodexed.


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

Just for reference, I already posted this in the other thread about stock in BootManager.

I successfully restored a stock rooted Nandroid to a slot, but had to change the size of system in BootManager to 290 (default is 270) after that change, the Nandroid restore worked. Apparently it runs out of space otherwise. As always, ymmv.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I tried that and it didn't work. I have been emailing with the dev's since yesterday and sending the logs to them, It seems that it will create the system.img OR the data.img. Not both. We're trying to find out why.


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

I bit the bullet.....got the app:.....bad idea.....anyone willing to help me get it going? I'm so frustrated right now I'm about to have a meltdown....LOL

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## runnirr (Aug 27, 2011)

jcthemes said:


> I bit the bullet.....got the app:.....bad idea.....anyone willing to help me get it going? I'm so frustrated right now I'm about to have a meltdown....LOL
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


how far have you gotten? did you read through the instructions? I'll try to help where I can.

Whats your phone rom?


----------



## DrkDroid (Jun 22, 2011)

runnirr said:


> how far have you gotten? did you read through the instructions? I'll try to help where I can.
> 
> Whats your phone rom?


I'm running the newest miui, and everytime I try to set it as the phone rom there's an error that says to make sure its a 2nd init...

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm guessing that you have the newest su app too correct? Something about that app makes boot manager act strange until you turn off the logging portion in the settings. Then it should be ok. Try that and see if it works.


----------

